# Two Columbus Gamers Seeking Group



## hwqe (Sep 16, 2006)

Columbus Area Gamers seeking gaming group for biweekly play.  Some Experience with the following games:  D&D3.5, Gurps, Shadowrun, Rifts, Palladium Fantasy, Eden Studio Games, Godlike, and Tunnels and Trolls.  Open to new games.  Contact pixnlil@gmail.com


----------

